# what kind of fish is this



## bigmthbass (Jul 25, 2012)

caught this on the beach in Venice Fl last week and dont know what it was. dont know how to post pics sorry.. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....227150066548.143701.626901548&type=1&theater


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jul 25, 2012)

lizard fish


----------



## flingin1 (Jul 25, 2012)

i always called them snake fish.


----------



## zedex (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like a juvenile lingcod. If you google it, look for a juvenile and the two look the same to me. I am not sure of they are around your area. I do know they a pacific coast game fish and since they are a salt water species, I would think they could be there. They may not go by the same name, so it makes matters a little less easy.

 Sidenote: the snakehead that has invaded your area has also been found in BC. How it got here is not known, but it is suspected to have been imported as a live fish by Asians. 

The reason for mentioning this is because it goes to show some species can survive nearly anywhere.


----------



## TroutManJoe (Jul 26, 2012)

I used to fish Venice all the time and we always called 'em Lizardfish... Ugly little buggers, but not as nasty as the mudfish...


----------



## germag (Jul 26, 2012)

They are lizardfish. Should be able to find something on it with Google.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 26, 2012)

Lizard fish, awesome grouper bait........


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 26, 2012)

We were there last week as well. Me and my daughter saw a ton of those while snorkeling at the beach. Also saw a few sheepies and some decent sized snook.


----------



## trubluau (Jul 26, 2012)

vanillagorilla said:


> lizard fish



x2 on Lizard fish


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jul 26, 2012)

It looks like a lizard fish, My all time favorite grouper bait.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 26, 2012)

As had already been said, lizard fish, and it is GREAT grouper bait, I get all excited when I catch them, cause I know a big grouper will soon be in the box.


----------

